# How Best to Get Woodworking Services



## MrWCF (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish to complete a woodworking project, but have no cutting or routing tools. (I will do the sanding, staining, sealing, and assembly.)

How can I find someone in my area (SE Michigan, 48085) who will provide, for a reasonable fee, the following:
1. Perform six cuts to a tolerance of 1/32 inch on two pieces of cherry hardwood.
2. Perform one routing (1/8 inch depth) of a rectangular area on one of the six cut pieces.

I don't think it makes any sense for me to buy equipment for a one-time use--I probably wouldn't be able to use it properly without lots of experience, anyway. And I don't trust inexperienced friends with hand saws, circular saws, etc.--they would just ruin some beautiful wood.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm guessing there's probably retired members here who live near you who'd be happy to oblige, but if not, have you tried any woodworking clubs in your area? You could also ask the staff at your local LeeValley or Rockler or? if they can give you some club contact info.
How about talking to these guys?
Southeast Michigan Woodworkers • Index page


----------



## MrWCF (Aug 28, 2013)

I've tried the local Rockler with no success, but I'll try LeeValley and SE Mich Woodworkers, per your suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Michael, welcome to the forum.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Try putting an ad on Craigslist.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Maybe AxlMyk or Mike would be able to provide a contact in that area.

Router Forums - View Profile: Mike

Router Forums - View Profile: AxlMyk


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You might try the Woodcraft stores in Canton or Sterling Heights. The Michigan Woodworkers Guild meets in Royal Oak and Livonia.


----------

